# Timeless CHANGES...



## Vego (Jan 9, 2017)

Timeless for two reasons:
1 - in this build I am going to invest myself like never before
2 - since most of my computers are named VegoTimeMachine - as they are supposed to be "the build" that will be ready just to change the components in the future... like that is possible

This time it is going to be TJ11. Painted satin white with some "space" grey, silver and black accents.
Similar to this but grey front:






Cooling:
Fittings and tubes 16mm, Bitspower None Chamfer Brass Link Tubing silver on top and transparent in the bottom, with transparent green UV coolant
Rads 540mm thick from Phobya and either airplex radical 280 or 360mm from Aqua Computer - can't decide at this moment
Pumps and reservoir are 2x D5, one with res
Block fro VGA from EK and CPU Heatkiller IV Pro from Watercool

Spec:
CPU - TBD but 2011v3
Mobo - X99 Strix from Asus
VGA - 2x EVGA GTX1070 SC
RAM - 32GB Corsair Dominator Platinum 2666
SSD - Intels 750 NVMe 400GB + 540s 360GB
PSU - Corsair RM1000
Cables will be in 50% grey, 25% black and 25% green - order TBD.

Some things I already have, some are already ordered.

Have a problem with front panel grill and pretty reservoir but working on that.
At this moment I am disassembling TJ to paint it, cut all holes, etc...  

Temporary solution is in last picture


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2017)

So you are Stripping this case down then, It was pretty Sweet Lookin then, but Hey Im glad you found a new project to go with. I like the Larger cases because my hands are able to work with them easier.

Silverstone TJ Series
http://www.lian-li.com/en/products-historic-model/#all/1/list
http://www.lian-li.com/en/products/#32/1/list
AeroCool Xpredator
Cooler Master HAF/Cosmos Series

Those are the ones I would definitely Build on besides the old Antec/Chieftec Cases


----------



## Vego (Jan 9, 2017)

eidairaman1 said:


> ... I like the Larger cases because my hands are able to work with them easier.
> 
> ...



Believe me, this case is large but I already removed like 50 screws and it is so hard to get to most of them. You need to have realy tiny hands here 
Also after 50 screws I was able to remove only 2 pieces of aluminium , this damn case is so complicated I had to start to write down which screw goes where otherwise when I asamble it I would have screws left for sure


----------



## Vego (Jan 9, 2017)

BTW, Lian Li V2130 was a superb case, I did a build in it few years back


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Vego said:


> Believe me, this case is large but I already removed like 50 screws and it is so hard to get to most of them. You need to have realy tiny hands here
> Also after 50 screws I was able to remove only 2 pieces of aluminium , this damn case is so complicated I had to start to write down which screw goes where otherwise when I asamble it I would have screws left for sure




Well That proves how well built they are lol, im presuming no rivets are used


----------



## Vego (Jan 9, 2017)

none, the quality is great!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 9, 2017)

Vego said:


> none, the quality is great!




when I go to WC this case and the Ryzen Rig i will refer to what parts you were using. my GPU requires a specific WB for it since its a 3rd party GPU design.


----------



## erocker (Jan 9, 2017)

Vego said:


> BTW, Lian Li V2130 was a superb case, I did a build in it few years back


I still have the smaller V1000B and I still love it.


----------



## Vego (Jan 10, 2017)

teeny tiny update

some parts have arrived, some are on its way

case paint tested, need to do at least 3 lairs of white and two or grey

16mm tubes cut tested, it's damn hard to fit it in to these bitspower but I think I have figured it out 

It is going to be a busy weekend

and the queen is watching my every move


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 15, 2017)

been a work week, any news?


----------



## Vego (Jan 16, 2017)

painting it takes so much time - white over black  I am already at my 3rd can...
got figured out front grill, so that's a good news, also everything except CPU I have in my hands already 

tomorrow I will check how the paint is looking and will start putting the case together, it should be up and running this weekend I hope. And next week sleeving. Also still need to find the glass guy to get tainted glass window. Plexi is no good for it


----------



## Vego (Jan 17, 2017)

teeny tiny update #2

So far all screws are acounted for and not has left 

I know now what to paint again, also I screwed up holes for CPU, the are 2-3 mm too close to each other. Black should go 1mm down and silver should go 2mm up  - maybe i will fix it with green plexi???

Ofc MB tray will be painted white and you can see how dirty is my cpu block from micro particle coolant from last build 

Now I wonder if I should paint it all while, need to check how the front panel will look with gray'ish color.


----------



## Vego (Jan 22, 2017)

I think the one thing you can say about me is that I often change my mind.
Last week I was talking to my friends from Caseking and they want to hook me up with Phanteks Primo case.
Since its large it should fit enough rads to satisfy my needs, also I am not pleased with my paint job of TJ so I decided to give it a try.
If it wont meet my expectations I will go back to TJ11


----------



## Vego (Jan 24, 2017)

hardware is in, I am surprised that W10P booted no problem with all the drivers after mobo switch
Performance as expected:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17583443 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-6700K,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17585751 NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070 video card benchmark result - Intel Core i7-5960X,ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. STRIX X99 GAMING

Both with tiny OC from stock clock


----------



## Vego (Feb 2, 2017)

OK, so TJ11 is on longer in the picture(any1 wants to buy?)

Primo SE isnt the easiest case to work with but it will do.
My 1st fail is that despite there are two 140mm fans in front you cannot install 280mm rad...
So another delay as 240mm will arrive next week...
My 2nd fail is that I planed to connect CPU block and GPU blocks separately. CPU from top and GPUs from under MOBO where you have cutouts for cables by placing tubes in two strait lines using these:





 But as it turns out on the bottom there is not enough space while MOBO is installed. In both locations 90 degree turns i wanted to use are too big and there is no space in the back for it.





 So again these in black and silver are on its way... Just for top thou. Bottom I will have to figure out...

So far I installed only CPU block as I want to pick the best CPU for this build.
Have 2x 6950X and 1x 5960X. Depending on what speeds I am going to get I will make my choice. In gaming and most of my activities there should be no big difference between 8 vs 10 cores. What do you guys think?

Oh, and if you would ask why 4x GPU - its only so I can pick the two with least coil whine noise 

One more thing. I need your advice. I am wondering if I should use two pumps since I have them at my disposal. Both are D5 but they are not the same. One is with manual control and the other one is controlled by MOBO.
Or will one D5 enough for 3 blocks and 3 radiators? D5 never failed me.

Please share your opinions!


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Vego said:


> OK, so TJ11 is on longer in the picture(any1 wants to buy?)
> 
> Primo SE isnt the easiest case to work with but it will do.
> My 1st fail is that despite there are two 140mm fans in front you cannot install 280mm rad...
> ...



If my wife liked huge cases, I'd buy the TJ 11 to compliment my Aerocool Xpredator Evil Blue Edition, but alas she doesn't, hope to see another TJ 11 project when you are ready lol.


----------



## Vego (Feb 11, 2017)

sorry for no updates but was super busy with work. IEM is coming and need to be prepared 
1st picture is what is keeping me busy
2nd current progress(TBH I am buying W3 expansion as it is usable, just need to sleeveeeeeeee..........)


----------



## Vego (Feb 12, 2017)

this is now, sleeving steel not ready but performance is:
http://www.3dmark.com/3dm/17937653
http://www.3dmark.com/search#/?mode.../2091/1090/13499?minScore=12000&cpuName=Intel Core i7-6950X&gpuName=NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1070


----------



## Vego (Feb 18, 2017)

it is done:


----------

